# dentro de / en una semana



## Şafak

Hello everyone.

I'm sorry if this question is unbelievably stupid.

What's the difference between "en" and "dentro de" when referring to time?

Echen un vistazo a los siguientes ejemplos:

"*En *una semana ya me habré casado".
"*Dentro de* una semana ya me habré casado".

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Saludos.
JW


----------



## elprofe

They mean the same to me


----------



## Rocko!

Sí, las dos frases dicen lo mismo porque "en una semana" y "dentro de una semana" *son periodos de tiempo en los que NO se realiza la acción* (la acción sucede después), por lo que tiene poca importancia si decimos "en" o "dentro".

Antes de mostrarte una tabla que lo ejemplifica, hay que hacer notar que la acción "_me habré casado_" sucedería en/dentro del periodo mencionado —una semana— solamente si la acción comienza con "_Esta/este..._" o con "_Hoy..._"








Lo que sucede en "Hoy" es que a las doce horas (cero horas) es cuando comenzó el día, es decir, comenzó el hoy, y en ese mismo instante se cumple el "habré amado", mientras que un "amaré" se cumple a cualquier hora del día de ese hoy (en el ejemplo dicen que a las "dos", pero puede ser a la una, a las tres, a las cuatro, cinco, etc., etc.)

Y *pasa lo contrario* cuando comenzamos una frase con "en" o "dentro de", porque entonces el "me habré casado" comienza a ser válido (comienza a cumplirse) a las cero horas del primer día que *no forma parte* de la semana que terminó (la semana que era el periodo referido como "en" o "dentro de"). Y el futuro "me casaré" es válido después de las cero horas.

En resumen: no tiene importancia si comenzamos con "en" o "dentro de", cuando vamos a mencionar un "habré+participio".
Saludos.

*Tablas sacadas del libro _Método de los relojes_, del autor M. Pérez.


----------



## Şafak

Rocko! said:


> Sí, las dos frases dicen lo mismo porque "en una semana" y "dentro de una semana" *son periodos de tiempo en los que NO se realiza la acción* (la acción sucede después), por lo que tiene poca importancia si decimos "en" o "dentro".
> 
> Antes de mostrarte una tabla que lo ejemplifica, hay que hacer notar que la acción "_me habré casado_" sucedería en/dentro del periodo mencionado —una semana— solamente si la acción comienza con "_Esta/este..._" o con "_Hoy..._"
> 
> View attachment 48385
> View attachment 48386
> Lo que sucede en "Hoy" es que a las doce horas (cero horas) es cuando comenzó el día, es decir, comenzó el hoy, y en ese mismo instante se cumple el "habré amado", mientras que un "amaré" se cumple a cualquier hora del día de ese hoy (en el ejemplo dicen que a las "dos", pero puede ser a la una, a las tres, a las cuatro, cinco, etc., etc.)
> 
> Y *pasa lo contrario* cuando comenzamos una frase con "en" o "dentro de", porque entonces el "me habré casado" comienza a ser válido (comienza a cumplirse) a las cero horas del primer día que *no forma parte* de la semana que terminó (la semana que era el periodo referido como "en" o "dentro de"). Y el futuro "me casaré" es válido después de las cero horas.
> 
> En resumen: no tiene importancia si comenzamos con "en" o "dentro de", cuando vamos a mencionar un "habré+participio".
> Saludos.
> 
> *Tablas sacadas del libro _Método de los relojes_, del autor M. Pérez.



¡Muchas gracias por tu exhaustiva explicación! Pero, para ser honestra, necesito más tiempo para asimilar todo lo que acabas de escribir!   


elprofe said:


> They mean the same to me



¡Muchas gracias a ti tambien!


----------



## Rocko!

Jennifer Weiss said:


> ...para ser honestra, necesito más tiempo para asimilar todo lo que acabas de escribir!


 Es que me pasé de nerd con esa respuesta, jejejeje. La respuesta rápida era "no hay diferencia".


----------



## lagartija68

Rocko! said:


> *son periodos de tiempo en los que NO se realiza la acción* (la acción sucede después),


Justo en ese ejemplo con futuro perfecto, la acción sí transcurre durante el periodo de tiempo específicado.

Dentro de dos semanas me habré casado.= Me casaré en alguno de los próximos 14 días.


----------



## gengo

Jennifer Weiss said:


> "*En *una semana ya me habré casado".
> "*Dentro de* una semana ya me habré casado".



A question for my NSS friends:  Am I wrong to think that "en" tends to imply the meaning of "one week from now" while "dentro de" can mean "any length of time up to one week"?

That is, I would have thought the following to be true.

En una semana ya me habré casado.  (One week from today, I'll be a married man)
Dentro de una semana ya me habré casado.  (I'll be married in no more than a week; it might be four days, or five, or seven)

I realize that in normal usage the above difference probably isn't important, but grammatically, does it not exist?


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Justo en ese ejemplo con futuro perfecto, la acción sí transcurre durante el periodo de tiempo específicado.
> Dentro de dos semanas me habré casado.= Me casaré en alguno de los próximos 14 días.


Recuerdo haber participado en hilos en donde algunos foreros mencionaban que ellos tendrían esa interpretación, por lo que no me queda más que decir que tiene que ser válido pero al mismo tiempo incompatible con la interpretación que hacemos otras personas en otras regiones, sobre todo porque revisando las tablas ofrecidas por el autor que cité, tu frase debería ser  "Dentro de *estas *dos semanas me estaría casando", en donde "dentro de estas" fuerza el ingreso del evento. Pero bueno, ya sabes que por lo regular las personas preguntan si notan que algo "no suena creíble", como por ejemplo, dirían "¿tan pronto?" y tú dirías, "Sí, no pasa de estas dos semanas que me caso", mientras que en mi zona rsponderían "Sí, apenas concluyan estas dos semanas me estoy casando inmediatamente" (el "inmediatamente" reemplaza al cero horas, que sabemos que es un imposible.


----------



## lagartija68

Una cosa es "me estoy casando" y "me estaría casando" y otra muy distinta "me habré casado", la acción de casarse concluida en el futuro, enel caso del ejemplo, en dos semanas. Ése es el sentido del futuro perfecto, que no mencionas ni en los ejemplos.


----------



## Şafak

gengo said:


> A question for my NSS friends:  Am I wrong to think that "en" tends to imply the meaning of "one week from now" while "dentro de" can mean "any length of time up to one week"?
> 
> That is, I would have thought the following to be true.
> 
> En una semana ya me habré casado.  (One week from today, I'll be a married man)
> Dentro de una semana ya me habré casado.  (I'll be married in no more than a week; it might be four days, or five, or seven)
> 
> I realize that in normal usage the above difference probably isn't important, but grammatically, does it not exist?



Are you saying that "dentro de" sets some boundries within which the action will happen? That's exactly what I thought initially; that "dentro de" shows us a mere estimate.


----------



## gengo

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Are you saying that "dentro de" sets some boundries within which the action will happen?



It's what I thought, and what I am asking the natives to confirm.

We do make this distinction in English.

I'll be married *in* a week.  (= in seven days from today)
I'll be married *within* a week. (= in no more than seven days from today)


----------



## Rocko!

gengo said:


> A question for my NSS friends:  Am I wrong to think that "en" tends to imply the meaning of "one week from now" while "dentro de" can mean "any length of time up to one week"?


Cuando incluyes el cuantificador "una", se sobreentiende que son siete días: en *una *semana; dentro de *una* semana.

Pero si dices "dentro de la semana", entonces ya no son siete días: me caso la semana que viene; me caso dentro de la semana que viene (al cuarto día, en un jueves, por ejemplo).


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Una cosa es "me estoy casando" y "me estaría casando" y otra muy distinta "me habré casado", la acción de casarse concluida en el futuro, enel caso del ejemplo, en dos semanas. Ése es el sentido del futuro perfecto, que no mencionas ni en los ejemplos.


Ese es el meollo: "me habré casado" requiere de que termine una acción anterior, y si no has mencionado ninguna, tiene que ser el periodo de tiempo.


----------



## lagartija68

Yo creo que "dentro de" y "en" significan lo mismo en este contexto y son una buena traducción de "within".


----------



## Aviador

Para mí, _dentro de una semana_ y _en una semana_ no son expresiones sinónimas.
_*Dentro de una semana*_ significa que algo tiene como *límite* temporal para su ejecución un lapso de siete días, puede ser en cualquier momento entre el presente y siete días a contar del enunciado.
_*En una semana*_ marca un *punto* exacto en el tiempo que corresponde a siete días a contar del momento del enunciado, ni antes ni después.


----------



## lagartija68

Aviador said:


> Para mí, _dentro de una semana_ y _en una semana_ no son expresiones sinónimas.
> _*Dentro de una semana*_ significa que algo tiene como límite temporal para su ejecución un lapso de siete días, puede ser en cualquier momento hasta siete días a contar del enunciado.
> _*En una semana*_ marca un punto exacto en el tiempo que corresponde a siete días a contar del momento del enunciado, ni antes ni después.


¿ejemplos?
"Me caso en una semana" y "Me caso dentro de una semana", ¿no significan acaso lo mismo?


----------



## gengo

Aviador said:


> _*Dentro de una semana*_ significa que algo tiene como *límite* temporal para su ejecución un lapso de siete días, puede ser en cualquier momento entre el presente y siete días a contar del enunciado.
> _*En una semana*_ marca un *punto* exacto en el tiempo que corresponde a siete días a contar del momento del enunciado, ni antes ni después.



That is exactly what I was suggesting.  It's good to know that at least one NSS agrees.


----------



## Rocko!

El Panhispánico dice lo siguiente:


> 4. Seguido de la preposición de y un sustantivo de significado temporal, forma una locución preposicional que expresa* el tiempo que falta para que algo suceda o tenga lugar:* «Dentro de diez minutos estoy allí» (CBonald Noche [Esp. 1981]).


----------



## Aviador

lagartija68 said:


> ¿ejemplos?
> "Me caso en una semana" y "Me caso dentro de una semana", ¿no significan acaso lo mismo?


Si se trata de una acción que tiene fecha definida que no se espera que cambie, ambas expresiones sí sinónimas por la misma naturaleza de los plazos. En la práctica, aunque se diga que algo como eso sucederá *dentro *de una semana, igual sucederá *en *una semana y no antes.
Sin embargo, si alguien encarga un trabajo que debe estar listo como máximo en siete días diciendo que debe estar listo *dentro *de siete días, nada impide que esté listo *en *cinco días.


----------



## Rocko!

Pues ahora ya sabemos que tenemos estas diferencias regionales.


----------



## Aviador

Rocko! said:


> Pues ahora ya sabemos que tenemos estas diferencias regionales.


En este caso creo que es una diferencia idioléctica y no regional. La forma en que entiendo y aplico esas construcciones es, parece, muy personal, pero que nacen de ser consciente de una lógica que me es imposible soslayar.


----------



## Rocko!

Aviador said:


> En este caso creo que es una diferencia idioléctica y no regional. La forma en que entiendo y aplico esas construcciones es, parece, muy personal, pero que nacen de ser consciente de una lógica que me es imposible soslayar.


Es que como Lagartija es de América del Sur, tan al sur como lo es Chile, yo presiento un regionalismo.


----------



## lagartija68

Yo no creo que tenga nada que ver con regionalismos. Creo que hacen una reflexión interpretando "dentro de" como que habilita cualquier punto dentro de esa duración y "en" como si significara el punto extremo de esa segmento de tiempo.
Pero para mí: 
Nos vemos dentro de siete días.=Nos vemos en siete días.
Tiene que estar listo dentro de siete días (no me importa si lo hace antes)
Tiene que estar listo en siete días (tampoco me importa si está hecho antes).
Ambas expresiones se usan indistintamente, y ¡oh,casualidad!, el sentido más básico y literal de "en" es el mismo de "dentro de"

Estoy dentro de mi habitación. = Estoy en mi habitación
Estoy dentro de mi casa. = Estoy en mi casa


El antónimos de ambas en este sentido _local_ (no temporal) es "fuera de"


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Estoy dentro de mi habitación. = Estoy en mi habitación
> Estoy dentro de mi casa. = Estoy en mi casa


Es espacial vs temporal.
Cuando usas "_dentro de_" para hablar de que algo ocurrirá* entre los días* de una semana, estás usando una interpretación *espacial* (correcta para unidades de tiempo pero no correcta para periodos de tiempo), que de ser aceptada por la mayoría de las personas en tu región, sería un uso regional (prefiero ya no usar la palabra "regionalismo" porque posiblemente la estoy  usando mal).

Yo no tengo ese uso esp*a*cial de "dentro de" cuando estoy hablando de periodos de tiempo. Yo lo uso como dice el diccionario de la RAE:


----------



## elroy

There’s a HUGE difference between “me habré casado” and “me casaré”!

En una semana me habré casado. = Dentro de una semana me habré casado.

(As of October 26, my marital status will be “married.”)

En una semana me casaré. ≠ Dentro de una semana me casaré.

(My marriage will take place on October 26. vs. on one of the days between October 20 and October 26.) 

Same in English:

In a week, I will have gotten married. = Within a week, I will have gotten married.

In a week, I will get married. ≠ Within a week, I will get married.

I avoided “I’ll be married” in English because it’s ambiguous and could mean either!

I highly doubt any of this has to do with regionalisms.


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> En una semana me casaré. ≠ Dentro de una semana me casaré.
> (My marriage will take place on October 26. vs. on one of the days between October 20 and October 26.)
> Within a week, I will have gotten married.
> Within a week, I will get married.
> I highly doubt any of this has to do with regionalisms.


"Dentro de una semana me casaré" nunca va a significar en mi zona "entre el 20 y el 26 de octubre" (en donde vive Lagartija68 sí, de acuerdo con lo que él ha dicho en este hilo).
Aquí tendrías que decir "Me casaré en la cuarta semana de octubre de 2020", para que todos revisen el calendario y digan "¡Oh, elroy se nos casa entre el 21 y 27 de octubre de este año!".
No lo dije antes, pero ahora lo digo: "_dentro de_" no es "_within_" cuando la combinación es "dentro de+periodo de tiempo", pero sí es within cuando la combinación es "dentro de+sustantivo".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Jennifer Weiss said:


> What's the difference between "en" and "dentro de" when referring to time?



'Dentro de una semana...'

En España preferimos la forma con 'dentro de' ('en...' nos suena a anglicismo).




gengo said:


> A question for my NSS friends:  Am I wrong to think that "en" tends to imply the meaning of "one week from now" while "dentro de" can mean "any length of time up to one week"?



Yes, that's wrong.

We don't have that difference in Spanish.




gengo said:


> 1- I'll be married *in* a week.  (= in seven days from today)
> 2- I'll be married *within* a week. (= in no more than seven days from today)




1- Estaré / Me habré casado *dentro de* una semana.

2- Estaré / Me habré casado *antes de (que pase / haya pasado)* una semana.
(= en menos de una semana)
(= la semana que viene)


----------



## jmx

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> 'Dentro de una semana...'
> 
> En España preferimos la forma con 'dentro de' ('en...' nos suena a anglicismo).


 


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> gengo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A question for my NSS friends:  Am I wrong to think that "en" tends to imply the meaning of "one week from now" while "dentro de" can mean "any length of time up to one week"?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's wrong.
> 
> We don't have that difference in Spanish.
Click to expand...

In Spanish from Spain, at least.


----------



## elprofe

Como dije en el primer post, para mí tampoco hay diferencia entre "dentro de una semana" y "en una semana".  Entiendo a los que queréis ver una diferencia y hacer la distinción, ya que "dentro de" se presta a esa interpretación - y en algunos contextos sí que existe. Sin embargo, como ya han confirmado otros hablantes de España, aquí no hacemos esa distinción de normal.


----------



## anahiseri

for me it's exactly the same; one week from now.


----------

